# Stammi bene



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

¿Cuál es la "fórmula" española adecuada que corresponde a "Stammi bene!", típicamente usada al despedirse?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola Francis.

No soy un hablante nativo, pero creo que para traducir "Stammi bene!" se puede decir: "¡Cuídate!".

Por lo menos yo lo he escuchado varias veces. A ver qué dicen los nativos.

Un saludo.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao TheCrociato91.

Grazie, infatti "¡Cuídate!" l'ho sentito anch'io, ma non mi è venuto in mente. Comunque, vediamo se ci sono altre possibilità ...


----------



## JamesCG

"¡Cuídate!" me parece muy correcta, prácticamente perfecta para el contexto de una despedida. 

Propongo también "¡Que te vaya bien!", pero esta se puede utilizar con un sentido más concreto, para despedir a alguien que se embarca en algún tipo de empresa.


----------



## francisgranada

In italiano si potrebbe dire anche "Stai bene!" (senza il pronome "mi").

Pregunta: ¿En español _"¡Está bien!"_  no se dice ?  (Gramaticalmente me parece correcto).


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


francisgranada said:


> In italiano si potrebbe dire anche "Stai bene!"


"(Mi) stia bene" dando del _lei_ oppure "statti bene".
"Stai bene!" si usa in altre circostanze.


----------



## Agró

francisgranada said:


> Pregunta: ¿En español _"¡Está bien!"_  no se dice ?  (Gramaticalmente me parece correcto).


El imperativo de "estar" casi nunca es "¡está!" (aunque es la forma patrimonial).
Lo normal es usar "estate": "¡Estate quieto!"

Para el ejemplo concreto de _Stammi bene!_, la mejor solución es la ya expresada por otros: ¡Cuídate!
O bien,
¡Sigue bien!, ¡Que sigas bien!


----------



## Azarosa

En un escrito diría "que sigas bien" (_que sigan bien_, si hay más de un destinatario); también _que andes bien / que anden bien_. Son fórmulas usuales en Argentina. En la oralidad, también agregaría "Cuídate /cuídense", pero esta última forma, para despedirse, la vengo escuchando apenas hace pocos años.


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> *"statti *bene".


Direi che è regionale. D'altronde anche il Treccani lo riporta con quest'accezione.
stare in Vocabolario - Treccani.
Stammi-bene: definizioni, etimologia e citazioni nel Vocabolario Treccani


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> Direi che è regionale. D'altronde anche il Treccani lo riporta con quest'accezione.
> stare in Vocabolario - Treccani.
> Stammi-bene: definizioni, etimologia e citazioni nel Vocabolario Treccani


Pues sí, coincidimos estimado @Olaszinhok.


----------



## alfaalfa

Olaszinhok said:


> Direi che è regionale


Certo ed anche abbastanza brusco, per quanto mi riguarda.  Era solo un'ulteriore opzione per francis per escludere il suo "stai bene".


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie a tutti per le informazioni dettagliate e veramente interessanti per me!

(Solo per spiegarmi un po', le varianti "Stai bene!" e "Está bien!" non le uso neach'io, ma in teoria mi sembravano possibili visto che sono grammaticalmente corrette...)


----------



## DiBaca

También podría decirse "que estés bien"


----------



## Áskera

Bueno, espero no alborotar el hormiguero , pero en español también se puede decir “Cuídateme”, colocar ese “me” del dativo ético.

No es tan común como “Cuídate”, pero es una posibilidad cercana al italiano.

Referencia: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240201528323039232


----------



## danieleferrari

Áskera said:


> pero es una posibilidad cercana al italiano.


No *te me *enfades , pero no entiendo.


----------



## walfrido

Stammi vicino


----------



## danieleferrari

walfrido said:


> Stammi vicino


Lo siento, pero sigo sin entender.

Stammi bene = Cuídate

Stammi vicino = Se lo puedes decir a tu pareja, por ejemplo, si quieres que la otra persona esté a tu vera (tanto metafóricamente como literalmente) > 

Domani ho un'operazione, stammi vicino, per favore

Ho freddo, stammi vicino (que te acerques, literalmente)


----------



## walfrido

Grazzie mille


----------



## danieleferrari

walfrido said:


> Grazie mille


Di niente!


----------

